# How Color Blind Are You?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2014)

I scored very well on this test, 10 out of 10.  Hubby and I are always playfully accusing each other of being color blind, as sometimes he sees an article of clothing as grey, and I see brown, or he sees green and I see blue, etc.  I know sometimes the lighting in the room or outside has a lot to do with how we see colors.  How's your score? :magnify:   http://www.quizzyn.com/how-color-bl...ktop&utm_campaign=quizzyn_desktop_color_blind


----------



## AprilT (Nov 21, 2014)

10 out of 10.  but at least one was questionable for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2014)

Women are seldom colorblind, as it's a sex related condition passed on from mothers to sons.  it can happen, but it's rare.. It's pretty much a male affliction. 

http://www.colour-blindness.com/general/prevalence/




> Red Green Color blindness is predominantly found only in men. The gene that leads to red green color blindness is found in the X Chromosome. Males only have one X chromosome whereas females have 2; typically in females the stronger chromosome takes precedence so they retain correct vision. The son of a woman carrying a faulty gene has a 50% chance of inheriting the faulty X chromosome and as a result – suffering from color blindness. The daughter of the same woman is unlikely to be color blind unless her father is color blind; however she retains a 50% chance of being a carrier for the defective gene.



However, there is very rare form of color blindness that can affect women..




> Blue color blindness (often referred to as blue yellow color blindness) is extremely rare, so rare that only 5% of color blind people suffer from it. Unlike red green color blindness, the chance of having blue color blindness is equal in both men and women as the gene is found on a different chromosome ( chromosome 7). This gene is shared equally by men and women and blue color blindness comes from a mutation of this gene.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2014)

10 for 10. Had a little trouble with the lady one.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)

9 out of ten...it's a bird...it's a plane....it's a woman!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 21, 2014)

Seems to be a theme on the one giving issue, it was a process of elimination for me on the lady one.  it least resembled the others even though it barely resembled a woman other than some abstract form I may have seen somewhere.


----------



## Ina (Nov 21, 2014)

10 out of 10 :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Raven (Nov 22, 2014)

Ten out of 10 but I had to look at number six for a few seconds to decide what it was.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 22, 2014)

AprilT said:


> 10 out of 10.  but at least one was questionable for me.



Yes I did too..the questionable one was ''is it a woman?..bird?..

No it's a blob!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2014)

10 out of ten for me too, I didn't have a problem distinguishing any of it.


----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2014)

10/10


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2014)

Centuries old eyes tested for color blindness...http://io9.com/we-tested-centuries-old-eyes-for-colorblindness-1664234699


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 17, 2017)

There are now glasses that can let a person actually see things in color, and it is wonderful to see the looks of these people as they experience color for the first time in their lives.


----------



## Lon (Sep 17, 2017)

10 out of 10


----------



## Trade (Sep 17, 2017)

It seems like a lot of these threads I look at give me a flashback to a song or a movie scene. 

Is that weird or what?


----------

